# Atom Ephedrine gtg?



## didsmith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quick one folks

Atom ephedrine gtg?...tried google but no reviews coming up recently

many thanks


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

didsmith said:


> Quick one folks
> 
> Atom ephedrine gtg?...tried google but no reviews coming up recently
> 
> many thanks


 If they are ugl it won't be ephedrine, it will be some other stim like dmaa, or even just highly dosed caffeine.


----------



## didsmith (Sep 26, 2013)

bugger...many thanks for the heads up though.....appreciate it


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

get kaizen ephedrine HCL , 8mg tabs.

That's the real s**t


----------



## didsmith (Sep 26, 2013)

i have been using those..love them...just cant get hold of them at the moment....after trawling around all i can find now are these atom ones....the site is reputable but some of the reviews for atom eph are ancient and hit and miss really....just dont fancy buying really expensive caffeine pills lol


----------

